# How Close Is He



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Just wondering how close Louie is to 'standard'
Was just about to post on the thread but saw its closed :foxes15:

My initial thought is that although he is KC registered, he is not bred to standard. He weighs over 6lb, his nose is too long, and hes too tall and slender (in my opinion)

Obviously it doesn't matter and it goes without saying he is my baby and gorgeous and I love him to bits 

Here are the best pics of him I could find:

Side on



























I have emailed his previous owner (again) asking for his KC details. His KC name is 'Strike It Rich' but thats all I know so i've asked for a copy of his papers or just the kennel name or his parents names. I really want to know who he was bred from!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone?

Would love to know how close to standard he is x


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

If you know his KC registered name, then you should be able to contact the kennel club to see if they have his sire & dame details on file. If I remember right then I did this with my old Boxer who was KC reg'd, and they forwarded me some of his info. I cant remember if I had to pay for it though.

Also, out of interest where did you get Louie's harness?

Thanks


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I would love to comment and help out with your question but every time I do I get called a 'bully' and get snide remarks made about me.
What a shame this forum is so sensitive. 
Hope some one else can answer your question with out being shouted down xx


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

oooo! louie is very cute! 
and my chi is slender to, but hes all chi!

thats him, and he looks pretty skinny in this pic to me. he's slender, till he has lunch!








(please mind my slippers)


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Lou_lou said:


> I would love to comment and help out with your question but every time I do I get called a 'bully' and get snide remarks made about me.
> What a shame this forum is so sensitive.
> Hope some one else can answer your question with out being shouted down xx



awww, im sorry some ppl are rude to you


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Louise you tell the truth and thats all that matters  no point in lying and saying a dog is perfect to stranded when its not  , im not 100% on being able to tell and if i asked this question i would want an honest answer from someone who new what they were looking at  ,and you are one of the people who's answer i would Trust .


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> Louise you tell the truth and thats all that matters  no point in lying and saying a dog is perfect to stranded when its not  , im not 100% on being able to tell and if i asked this question i would want an honest answer from someone who new what they were looking at  ,and you are one of the people who's answer i would Trust .


Aww thanks  I don't like to feed people lies because one day some one will come out with the truth lol I would never say anything to be horrible just because a dog doesn't fit to every bit of the standard doesn't mean its not beautiful. Even show dogs have there faults.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> Aww thanks  I don't like to feed people lies because one day some one will come out with the truth lol I would never say anything to be horrible just because a dog doesn't fit to every bit of the standard doesn't mean its not beautiful. Even show dogs have there faults.


That is so true


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I learned a lot from that thread (although I did not return to the thread to see anything that I would describe as rude or personal so I will not address that).

Let me explain as a new person (because who can be rude to the ignorant new person-haha!) what I learned.

I thought yes, of course. My dog is an AKC pure bred so certainly she is but I ASKED. I got feedback that educated me (thanks flippedstars). No one would debate/dispute that Hope is pure bed but bred to the standard is something different (I did not know this so again, thanks all). It was kindly shared with me that her stop is lovely and some other kind comments but her ears may be too high, etc. I asked, so NO offense taken. 

She is precious and lovely but not a show dog. We did not intend that but now I know that. Once I continued conversations with Kristi, she helped me understand that one of the new pups we are looking at is cute and pure bred, she would not buy her because our goals are different, not because there is something wrong with the dog. I want a pure bred pet while others want a champion, bred to standard breed or show dog. 

I thought the point of the thread was just that. Many of us post here believing that our dogs are standard and perhaps show or breeding quality and they are not. Just like with our children, we should believe that our chi babies are beautiful and smart. I am grateful when some of you happen to agree with me! haha! A judge will not, however. Thy are judging based on stringent guidelines not charm, general cuteness and frankly the things that endear a dog to me.

I am not easily angered nor offended so I appreciate the honest feedback (there is also a kind way to present honest feedback)-ESPECIALLY when I have asked!

The best example I have of this is race cars (sweet husband's way to spend money). A 19 year old young man was proud of his paint job and asked us to drop by and see it since my husband had helped him so much on his car. The cars are legitimately the SAME make and model. Pure breds, if you will. The young man had saved to get the supplies to paint this car himself and while it looked better than before he painted, I could see all the imperfections and later I asked my husband what he really thought and he praised the young man and his work. I was puzzled. I assured him that no car of his would EVER look like that am him be satisfied. He said that I was right but went on to explain that he is a registered/licensed driver with the NHRA and has a $10,000 paint job on his car. See, he and the young man had different goals and requirements. Did not mean that the young man's car was ugly nor did it mean that it now was no longer the genuine make and model. The young man wanted (like I want) a car that looked good, made him happy an received nice remarks from his friends and family.

So thanks to all of you who are educating me. I appreciate it and hope I am not wearing out my welcome and trying your patience!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

jesuschick said:


> The best example I have of this is race cars (sweet husband's way to spend money). A 19 year old young man was proud of his paint job and asked us to drop by and see it since my husband had helped him so much on his car. The cars are legitimately the SAME make and model. Pure breds, if you will. The young man had saved to get the supplies to paint this car himself and while it looked better than before he painted, I could see all the imperfections and later I asked my husband what he really thought and he praised the young man and his work. I was puzzled. I assured him that no car of his would EVER look like that am him be satisfied. He said that I was right but went on to explain that he is a registered/licensed driver with the NHRA and has a $10,000 paint job on his car. See, he and the young man had different goals and requirements. Did not mean that the young man's car was ugly nor did it mean that it now was no longer the genuine make and model. The young man wanted (like I want) a car that looked good, made him happy an received nice remarks from his friends and family.
> 
> So thanks to all of you who are educating me. I appreciate it and hope I am not wearing out my welcome and trying your patience!!!


THAT is the most wonderful analogy I have ever heard! Your husband gave a 100% honest answer for the situation and did not break the young mans spirit! It can be done!

I think the thing with the bred to standard threads is that unlike yourself, most people DO NOT really want to be told their dogs are not to standard (imperfect).  These issues can be so touchy sometimes. I would never deliberately hurt anyones feelings, that is never my hearts desire, but sometimes I don't understand exactly what's being asked. Do they want to know if the dog is bred to standard for show purposes or is the dog a pretty good little pet and the love of their life? Communication is a tough thing, particularly in venue such as this, because you lose the advantage of tonal inflection and facial expression.

Everyone of my dogs are so far from standard, but I didn't buy/adopt for show. I dearly love my babies.  

Thank you for such good insight and for sharing such wisdom.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Lin said:


> THAT is the most wonderful analogy I have ever heard! Your husband gave a 100% honest answer for the situation and did not break the young mans spirit! It can be done!
> 
> I think the thing with the bred to standard threads is that unlike yourself, most people DO NOT really want to be told their dogs are not to standard (imperfect).  These issues can be so touchy sometimes. I would never deliberately hurt anyones feelings, that is never my hearts desire, but sometimes I don't understand exactly what's being asked. Do they want to know if the dog is bred to standard for show purposes or is the dog a pretty good little pet and the love of their life? Communication is a tough thing, particularly in venue such as this, because you lose the advantage of tonal inflection and facial expression.
> 
> ...



:hello1: yes i completly agree with both of yu!!! :hello1:
i didnt know that alot of people on here like to show off there dogs because they are a "certain standard". like, REALLY???? i had no idea this was so important.
i love my little randy because of his personality, even if he was an ugly dog. 
thats not whats importante.

and as for the car thing, your husband is a good man for doing his best, and putting his all. :hello1:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwwwww... Randy is a wonderful little dog! He's very cute.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Lin said:


> Awwwwww... Randy is a wonderful little dog! He's very cute.



oh!  lol thank yu.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Lesley said:


> If you know his KC registered name, then you should be able to contact the kennel club to see if they have his sire & dame details on file. If I remember right then I did this with my old Boxer who was KC reg'd, and they forwarded me some of his info. I cant remember if I had to pay for it though.
> 
> Also, out of interest where did you get Louie's harness?
> 
> Thanks


I have emailed the KC to see what they can do  No reply as yet.
His harness is from Ebay I think it was around £7 



Lou_lou said:


> I would love to comment and help out with your question but every time I do I get called a 'bully' and get snide remarks made about me.
> What a shame this forum is so sensitive.
> Hope some one else can answer your question with out being shouted down xx


Louise I would love your opinion on him. Although he is KC reg I know he is far from standard. He is not a show quality chi and all and probably has many 'faults' Obviously this makes no difference to me, he is still my baby and I love him. I was just interested in what his 'faults' are and how he compares to a standard bred chi.

Nothing you say will be taken in offence as I know he is far from perfect. Thats the truth. KC reg means nothing without the breeding behind it. Not every dog is perfect, but he is perfect to me 

I love your honest opinions so please feel free x


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

leiah&randy(: said:


> i didnt know that alot of people on here like to show off there dogs because they are a "certain standard". like, REALLY???? i had no idea this was so important.


But I really don't think that the point of the other thread was so that people could 'show-off'. I think the point is that alot of people get ripped-off and pay massively over the odds for a dog that they believe is 'top-quality' because, due to dodgy breeders flooding the market with badly-bred dogs, many people have no idea what a Chihuahua is actually supposed to look like! And unless more knowledgeable people challenge these misconceptions more and more people will continue to be conned into buying what they believe is a pedigree Chihuahua because they don't know any better, and the unscrupulous breeders will be laughing all the way to the bank. 

So I think the original thread was a discussion about people's understanding of the breed-standard. _Of course_ a dog that doesn't meet the standard is no less worthy of love, I don't think anyone would suggest that for a minute! But if someone has paid thousands for a 'pure-bred' Chihuahua that ends up weighing 10 lbs and looking more like a Jack Russel then they have been ripped-off, and nothing is to be gained by everyone pretending that they can't see the difference - in fact it could be extremely misleading to people who have come to this forum for advice before buying their first Chi.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

leiah&randy(: said:


> i didnt know that alot of people on here like to show off there dogs because they are a "certain standard". like, REALLY???? i had no idea this was so important.


who did you think was showing off? It was started to inform people about the breed standard, you got a chihuahua because you wanted a chihuahua, what would happen if there was no standard, we would end up with all sorts of different looking dogs, when I got my first chihuahua I didn't have a clue what I was supposed to be looking for even tho she is fully kc reg I wouldn't say its worth the paper its printed on, she is my baby and hate to say it but my favourite out of my dogs and the one I am most proud of. 

And yes to be honest I do like to show off my show dogs, but that's why they are show dogs!


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

I just posted a similar posting! It bugs me not knowing all the 411 on my puppy lol!!!!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> Side on


Ok I hope I don't upset you I will describe what I see, I know not all photos point out there best features (I have plenty of crap photos of my dogs lol) 
You said he is over 6 lbs so thats over standards but not a big deal there are plenty of show dogs who are over 6lbs he doesn't look like a giant in any of your photos.
He has a apple dome skull, not over done but not flat. He has lovely large flared ears that seem to be set in the correct 45degree angle. His muzzle is a little long for the show ring but who's to say its to long for standard as it just states moderately short so its up to preference.
He has light pigment I'm not sure if this comes up in the standard to be fair, is undesirable in the show ring but light eyes and pigment in light coloured dogs is permissible.
Haven't see his teeth but his jaw looks to be correct from the photos (if you can't see a problem then don't go looking for one ) he has a nice reach of neck.
I don't know if that his normal stand or if he is pulling/leaning into his harness, but in the photos he has dropped his top line. His rear angulation is good and he has small dainty feet that don't seem to turn in or out, his tail seems to be set high and carried straight over his back but its bit hard to tell because of his topline. 
He sure is a pretty boy  hope you can see what I'm talking about and don't take it the wrong way x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Lou_lou said:


> Ok I hope I don't upset you I will describe what I see, I know not all photos point out there best features (I have plenty of crap photos of my dogs lol)
> You said he is over 6 lbs so thats over standards but not a big deal there are plenty of show dogs who are over 6lbs he doesn't look like a giant in any of your photos.
> He has a apple dome skull, not over done but not flat. He has lovely large flared ears that seem to be set in the correct 45degree angle. His muzzle is a little long for the show ring but who's to say its to long for standard as it just states moderately short so its up to preference.
> He has light pigment I'm not sure if this comes up in the standard to be fair, is undesirable in the show ring but light eyes and pigment in light coloured dogs is permissible.
> ...


I love your description! That sounds like a professional judge! As you know, my sis and I raise and show Nubian Dairy Goats, and my sister is a Judge. Reach of neck, angulation, topline!!!! All sound like or similar to the Doe Ring! Gets me in the mood for show season. 

Didn't mean to hi-jack the thread!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> I would love to comment and help out with your question but every time I do I get called a 'bully' and get snide remarks made about me.
> What a shame this forum is so sensitive.
> Hope some one else can answer your question with out being shouted down xx


The sensitivy level on this forum is way to high I totally agree with you
When a person who knows what they are talking about (as you clearly do)
cant give their honest opinion there is something truly wrong!
I see at least 3 quarters of the chi's on here that are no where near or even close to the standard (my Honey included) but what upsets me is they think they have a Chi that is to standard, and when told other wise they are offended. I agree that even if the Chi is not standard they still make beautiful pets, I love my Honey girl more then words can describe, but I have to admit I know she isnt standard actually very very far from it.



sugarbaby said:


> Louise you tell the truth and thats all that matters  no point in lying and saying a dog is perfect to stranded when its not  , im not 100% on being able to tell and if i asked this question i would want an honest answer from someone who new what they were looking at  ,and you are one of the people who's answer i would Trust .


Its like alot of pet owner's get offended when the truth is told. Louise always trys to tell the truth and I believe that the truth does matter, like she said if there was no standard then where would the breed end up? 



Lou_lou said:


> who did you think was showing off? It was started to inform people about the breed standard, you got a chihuahua because you wanted a chihuahua, what would happen if there was no standard, we would end up with all sorts of different looking dogs, when I got my first chihuahua I didn't have a clue what I was supposed to be looking for even tho she is fully kc reg I wouldn't say its worth the paper its printed on, she is my baby and hate to say it but my favourite out of my dogs and the one I am most proud of.
> 
> And yes to be honest I do like to show off my show dogs, but that's why they are show dogs!


This is so true!!
And PS
You should be proud to show off your show dogs! You have spent alot of money getting chi's as close to the standard as possible, and you should be very proud of that fact. You have good bloodlines and are helping to contribute to keeping Chi's the way they should be. If we didnt have people like you, then where would the chihuahua breed end up in years to come? 
Probably nothing that is pure with all crossbreed chi's running around!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> Just wondering how close Louie is to 'standard'
> Was just about to post on the thread but saw its closed :foxes15:
> 
> My initial thought is that although he is KC registered, he is not bred to standard. He weighs over 6lb, his nose is too long, and hes too tall and slender (in my opinion)
> ...


Your boy is a handsome one indeed!! 
I love his KC name


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

ExoticChis said:


> The sensitivy level on this forum is way to high I totally agree with you
> When a person who knows what they are talking about (as you clearly do)
> cant give their honest opinion there is something truly wrong!
> I see at least 3 quarters of the chi's on here that are no where near or even close to the standard (my Honey included) but what upsets me is they think they have a Chi that is to standard, and when told other wise they are offended. I agree that even if the Chi is not standard they still make beautiful pets, I love my Honey girl more then words can describe, but I have to admit I know she isnt standard actually very very far from it.
> ...


Ahahaha don't make me out to be some sort of know it all haha I know the standard because I spent 2 years obsessing over it when I was looking for a dog to show haha I'm definitely no judge, couldn't think of anything worse. I also spend a lot of time reading chihuahua critiques in the dog paper. They don't go into a lot of detail so you have to guess the missing bits. I had one written about perry this week. It said '1st Dee's coltham music for dancing, red and white, nicely made,keen to show and make the best of him self, coat clean and well cared for' its a bit short but the judge didn't have any thing bad to say so I'm chuffed haha 
And you will be surprised to know that I didn't pay nearly as much as you think on my show dogs, baby (my ugly duckling) cost me more than lolly and perry put together lol I always find the better the breeder the less they charge for there dogs.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Louise your web site is awesome I just had a look for the 1st time


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Lou_lou said:


> who did you think was showing off? It was started to inform people about the breed standard, you got a chihuahua because you wanted a chihuahua, what would happen if there was no standard, we would end up with all sorts of different looking dogs, when I got my first chihuahua I didn't have a clue what I was supposed to be looking for even tho she is fully kc reg I wouldn't say its worth the paper its printed on, she is my baby and hate to say it but my favourite out of my dogs and the one I am most proud of.
> 
> And yes to be honest I do like to show off my show dogs, but that's why they are show dogs!




no I meant if you just got a chi just to show it off, and you just didnt care about anything else but winning awards and stuff all the time. when i said showing off i meant "showing off without care".
and its fine if you like to place your chi in contest.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

ExoticChis said:


> Louise your web site is awesome I just had a look for the 1st time


I just looked at the site too for the first time  It is very nice! Great photos!



leiah&randy(: said:


> no I meant if you just got a chi just to show it off, and you just didnt care about anything else but winning awards and stuff all the time. when i said showing off i meant "showing off without care".
> and its fine if you like to place your chi in contest.


That would be very sad if somebody did that, thankfully nobody here has. I think a lot of love goes into showing your dog.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You guys keep bringing up the "other thread" That thread was very informative, I even chimed in. It was a great thread but about 3/4 of the way in it went south. We like knowledge and education here that is what the board is for. You speak of calling people out but yet that is what you guys did. Yes she contradicted herself but that doesnt have to lead to beating a dead horse? I think that what you were trying to point out came across quite clear to everyone without it having to go where it did. Seriously it constantly being brought up is also beating a dead horse? It is tiring.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> You guys keep bringing up the "other thread" That thread was very informative, I even chimed in. It was a great thread but about 3/4 of the way in it went south. We like knowledge and education here that is what the board is for. You speak of calling people out but yet that is what you guys did. Yes she contradicted herself but that doesnt have to lead to beating a dead horse? I think that what you were trying to point out came across quite clear to everyone without it having to go where it did. Seriously it constantly being brought up is also beating a dead horse? It is tiring.


Well said,


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Dragonfly said:


> I just looked at the site too for the first time  It is very nice! Great photos!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be very sad if somebody did that, thankfully nobody here has. I think a lot of love goes into showing your dog.



good, i hope not.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> You guys keep bringing up the "other thread" That thread was very informative, I even chimed in. It was a great thread but about 3/4 of the way in it went south. We like knowledge and education here that is what the board is for. You speak of calling people out but yet that is what you guys did. Yes she contradicted herself but that doesnt have to lead to beating a dead horse? I think that what you were trying to point out came across quite clear to everyone without it having to go where it did. Seriously it constantly being brought up is also beating a dead horse? It is tiring.




oh no ma'am. i dont mean to, if i was?


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

ExoticChis said:


> Louise your web site is awesome I just had a look for the 1st time





Dragonfly said:


> I just looked at the site too for the first time  It is very nice! Great photos!


Thank you very much, I'm no web designer tho  hopefully when I start my breeding program I will get a professional to make me one haha hope you left a nice message  lolol


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> You guys keep bringing up the "other thread" That thread was very informative, I even chimed in. It was a great thread but about 3/4 of the way in it went south. We like knowledge and education here that is what the board is for. You speak of calling people out but yet that is what you guys did. Yes she contradicted herself but that doesnt have to lead to beating a dead horse? I think that what you were trying to point out came across quite clear to everyone without it having to go where it did. Seriously it constantly being brought up is also beating a dead horse? It is tiring.


I think the other thread was brought up because its the same topic but she couldn't post in there because its been closed. People are still interested in learning about the breed standard and how closely there dog fits.
I have given responses to questions the same and people take it the wrong way because I don't just point out all good thing (learning isn't about kissing butt) I answered her after she said she would like my opinion. I have been shoot down for giving my opinion before in other threads like the one about whiskers, I was surprised that people would cut them off because I assumed they were needed and its not a done thing over here, turned into a bit of a argument but in the end I think we all learnt something from it and came out being friends. 
I have all ready spoken to a mod about the whole thing, she was lovely and its all be cleared up now. No one has said a word about triple A chihuahuas In this thread she is long forgotten about.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you Louise. I have to say that if someone asks for an honest answer about conformation then an honest answer should be given. ;-)


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Lou_lou said:


> Ok I hope I don't upset you I will describe what I see, I know not all photos point out there best features (I have plenty of crap photos of my dogs lol)
> You said he is over 6 lbs so thats over standards but not a big deal there are plenty of show dogs who are over 6lbs he doesn't look like a giant in any of your photos.
> He has a apple dome skull, not over done but not flat. He has lovely large flared ears that seem to be set in the correct 45degree angle. His muzzle is a little long for the show ring but who's to say its to long for standard as it just states moderately short so its up to preference.
> He has light pigment I'm not sure if this comes up in the standard to be fair, is undesirable in the show ring but light eyes and pigment in light coloured dogs is permissible.
> ...


Thank you for your honest answer Louise, exactly what I was after. I loved reading that, it did put a smile on my face  Obviously I have no intention what-so-ever of showing, but I just wanted to see how he compared to a 'show' dog. Just looking at him I see alot of differences in him to proper 'show' dogs, but as they say 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder'. Hes my boy and I love him no matter what. Everyone here has beautiful chi's, even if they are not show quality they are still beautiful. It doesn't make me think of him any less knowing he isn't showring worthy. He is simply just a pet, and a rather handsome boy if I do say so myself, though I am biast he he. Not offended at all, and wouldn't have been if you said he did have terrible faults. He is what he is and will always be my baby regardless.

In my eyes his muzzle is too long and hes a little big. But I do love the way he carries his tail and 'trots' along. He doesn't seem to walk he just trots along so adorable. (not from a show point of view as I have no idea, just my opinion of him)


Thank you very much for your honest opinion. It was very enlightening.

Oh and I love your website too :hello1:


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> Thank you for your honest answer Louise, exactly what I was after. I loved reading that, it did put a smile on my face  Obviously I have no intention what-so-ever of showing, but I just wanted to see how he compared to a 'show' dog. Just looking at him I see alot of differences in him to proper 'show' dogs, but as they say 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder'. Hes my boy and I love him no matter what. Everyone here has beautiful chi's, even if they are not show quality they are still beautiful. It doesn't make me think of him any less knowing he isn't showring worthy. He is simply just a pet, and a rather handsome boy if I do say so myself, though I am biast he he. Not offended at all, and wouldn't have been if you said he did have terrible faults. He is what he is and will always be my baby regardless.
> 
> In my eyes his muzzle is too long and hes a little big. But I do love the way he carries his tail and 'trots' along. He doesn't seem to walk he just trots along so adorable. (not from a show point of view as I have no idea, just my opinion of him)
> 
> ...


Awww I'm glad your not freaking out at me lol he sure is a beautiful boy and deffo looks like a chihuahua so what more could you want!  
Thanks It needs a few updates and recent shows putting up, thanks for reminding me!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Lou_lou said:


> Awww I'm glad your not freaking out at me lol he sure is a beautiful boy and deffo looks like a chihuahua so what more could you want!
> Thanks It needs a few updates and recent shows putting up, thanks for reminding me!!


Noooo not at all! You answered the question I asked perfectly. No point in lying about it is there? Honesty is always the best policy 

You have some stunning chi's. Perry is very eye catching, I see he is from Coltham lines, they produce some stunning looking chi's <3

Aww thank you  I think hes a gorgeous boy to but then he is my baby he he. Thats the beauty of it though, you wanted your dogs to show, where as mine is just a pet but they all fit our desires perfectly. Your chi's have been carefully selected by you for showing purposes, where as my little boy was 'free to a good home'. All that matters to me is that he is a chihuahua. We will always be biast towards our own babies, but one thing we do all know is a good looking chi when we see one, whether it be show-worthy or just a pet, they are all gorgeous and beautiful in there own rights


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that there is a degree of "bred to standard". Some pups bred to KC standard are just that, and others, are "excellence" of that standard and those are show/ch. standard. 

I love looking at the pup pictures and Pinkchi's LOuie is great there in his stack pictures there...


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> I would love to comment and help out with your question but every time I do I get called a 'bully' and get snide remarks made about me.
> What a shame this forum is so sensitive.
> Hope some one else can answer your question with out being shouted down xx


how can you be called a 'bully' when ur only helping hun. I was very grateful for your opinion when i asked on a previous thread, you are very helpful don't let anyone tell you otherwise hun  x


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

This is my first post and you can blame Kristi and Tricia for my presence here (tee hee). I've been breeding Chihuahuas since 2003 and have the world's best mentor (Shirley Banderet, BZB Chihuahuas). I do show my dogs periodically but frankly do not care a whit if I have a finished champion or not. My deepest desire is to create the best structured dogs in Colorado and first and foremost getting them into the hands of loving humans and secondly in the hands of folks who want to show. I'm a breeder at heart and not a showman. 

I always look to foundational structure first because I'm concerned about the dog's ability to have a good, comfortable and healthy life. If a dog has something wrong in its structure, chances are that later on in life, he will be at a minimum uncomfortable and maximum will be in great pain. I'm sickened in my heart for all the dogs being bred who have bad hearts, bad patellas, bad eyes, etc. They will produce pups with the same problems....and the cycle continues.

Hopefully, my deep passion for this breed and correct structure will never offend anyone. With that being said, I've seen some incomplete and incorrect info here. I'm no great guru but I have studied the breed intensely and hope I can contribute.

My best recommendation would be to study the Illustrated Standard that can be found at the CCA website (Chihuahua Club of Ameria). Better than the base standard because of all the pictures to compare your dog to. Hopefully this link will post: http://chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/images/stories/pdfs/illustrated_standard.pdf

There is NEVER a perfect dog and what we try to achieve is as close to standard as possible. We work to breed out those bad qualities and lock in the good ones. This means that we do not breed dogs that have poor structure and/or serious faults. It takes a lot of time simply because you have to wait 2 yrs to see what that really nice bitch will give you.

I could give you my thoughts on your boy but I would rather you go look at the pics in the Illustrated Standard to see what you can see...how YOU would evaluate him against the standard. If you love him, which it is obvious that you do, then do NOT worry about his structure...unless he has a problem that should be fixed so that he can be more happy and comfortable.

Whew...I almost wrote a book....sorry. Susan


----------

